# Sega Saturn Emulator for Windows XP



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## dricci (Apr 20, 2002)

You should probably post this in the Windows section, not the bar and grill


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

Windows?

*Get 'im!* 

-the valrus


----------



## dricci (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Get 'im!  *



Oh, look! You've started a bar room fight!

I'm callin the cops!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

sorry but LOTS MORE PEOPLE come here than the Windows Section (and i know alot of you guys use emulators) so i figured it would work better here!

i know there is a link to a GREAT site that was posted on these here boards but i can't remember it!


----------

